# least and most expensive armies



## Moonshield (Jun 2, 2008)

Which army do you think is the most expensive to get to 1500 points? And which is the least?

Preferably to get a good list, not just the cheapest way, but it sucks. 

I'd have to say most expensive is Tau from my knowledge, Mech Tau is the only real way to play them, and unfortunately their tanks are really costly.

For least... I'd say Necrons, you buy the Warrior Phalanx, and you have 1500 points.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thousand Sons are another "expensive" army, as the basic troopers are metal/plastic hybrids AND seem to be rarely in stock...

On the cheap and plentiful side I imagine the new Orks with all their new plastic models can't be THAT painful to get to 1500...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

What about Grey Knights and Sisters of Battle? That's a lot of heavy miniatures...


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Necrons and SMs IMO are the cheapest.

Expensive... Imperial Guard and Orks. Think about how many box sets they have to buy. Especially IG which even the smallest Troops choice has to consist of 25 models.

And of course they have to have tanks, cant play IG without tanks.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

White scars.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheapest to get up to 1500? Hmm... Grey Knights, Deathwing, Ravenwing...

Also, perhaps a Farsight Enclave (Tau)? Buy a few squads of suits, one box of Firewarriors (two minimum troop units in a Farsight list), a hammerhead, and I'd say you're done.

Most expensive... IG infantry. Orks.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Fot the most expensive army its hard to choose as there is so many contenders i think that when the new guard stuff is rereleased it will be a definate contender as the rumour is that you will only get 1 squad per box including heavies like Eldar guardians which will inflate the cost especially if the basic troops come down in cost to be more in line with current codex.
Cheapest for me is probably marines as the kits are so adaptable or a CSM Khorne army as you need few models easily made from plastic


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nids can be as bad as IG and Orks if going en-mass. If nidzilla, maybe not so much.

If we can buy in bulk through eBay though, then the 3 big-uns (IG, Orks, Nids) are all plastic based thus relativly cheap; whereas Sisters of Battle AlWaYs cost. Every single infantry model is pewter, without exception (to the best of my knowledge). There is one Grey Knights Box with basic dudes that are mostly plastic, so Sisters over them $$-wise.

But if everything from GW? then IG.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, every single model in the =][= armies are pewter except the vehicles. They are ridiculously overpriced and basic squads never come with the models you need.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

sisters are so expensive, my 1500 point army at GW pricingg worked out to be 1500 points, $20 for a heavy bolter or flamer is so over priced sigh.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

nids have that cheap assault brood for $180 that gives you 1500 points, but I think Necrons, SM and CSM are the cheapest. The most expensive would be IG and Tau.


----------

